# Childrens stools I just finished



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

These are some childrens stools that I made for my current grandaughter as well as (hopefully) future grandchildren.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Something to be proud of.

Did you use a plan or something you drew up yourself?

Making that many chairs, a hint to your children........VBG....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done Mark.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sweet! Bit of a Scandehoovian influence there, Mark?


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Mark ,

A very nice job on your stools .

Cheers Graham .


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Excellent job, they look like they will be around for your great grandchildren's use


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

So nicely done I find my self curious as to what dimensions they are..... A very nice result indeed.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice chairs


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen that style in many restaurants. So you know the design can take some abuse. But not with such nice craftsmanship. I'm sure the next generations would be proud to have them.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Very professional! When I make stools for young people I just knock the bark off a slab and put legs on it.  I'm sure your grandkids will love them.


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

James, thanks, no plan, I had made one a few years ago for my granddaughter and I just copied from what I almost remembered. And yes making that many is a hint to my kids. 

Bill, They are 27.5" tall and the seats are 13 1/4" wide. The bottom of the legs are about 14" apart. I bent the backs by making two 1/4 inch thick boards and glueing them together and then clamping down on the ends with a 3/4 inch block in the middle. not sure if there would have been a better way to bend them but it seemed to work. When I dadoed them in I found that I had not accounted for the curve. I basically had not thought about it and when I dry fitted them together realized that I had to shave a little extra off to get them right. Best thing about it was that I had fun making them.


----------



## notLefty (Apr 11, 2012)

WOW.!!! those are REALLY NICE.!!! 

those are really stable... when i was 4-7 we lived in a haunted house, i could have used a chair like those. if i sat in a dining room table chair, which was way too big, it would fall over backwards... or was pushed over backward. i kept getting in trouble for standing up in the chair to make it fall over... i never stood up in a chair, i was afraid of heights. especially after "falling" down the back porch steps, several times. i sat on the steps and scooted my butt down the steps. there were 6 steps down with a good hand rail.. no one would believe me and i got seriously spanked for lying if i tried to tell them what happened. 

i was looking at the high chair version of that chair for my new grand daughter, born last Feb 18. that is a very beautiful chair.

thanks for sharing.!!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mark.

Very nice chairs. Second and third pictures show perfect joints for the legs' stiles and rails.
How did you match the bottom rails for them?

Best regards.


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Very well done eye catching job Mark .................MB


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Tin man said:


> James, thanks, no plan, I had made one a few years ago for my granddaughter and I just copied from what I almost remembered. And yes making that many is a hint to my kids.
> 
> Bill, They are 27.5" tall and the seats are 13 1/4" wide. The bottom of the legs are about 14" apart. I bent the backs by making two 1/4 inch thick boards and glueing them together and then clamping down on the ends with a 3/4 inch block in the middle. not sure if there would have been a better way to bend them but it seemed to work. When I dadoed them in I found that I had not accounted for the curve. I basically had not thought about it and when I dry fitted them together realized that I had to shave a little extra off to get them right. Best thing about it was that I had fun making them.


Thanks for sharing the dimensional details and highlights from the assembly experience. Your skill in adapting your plan/technique in response to the unexpected is quite apparent!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Roger; _"I just knock the bark off a slab and put legs on it. "_
You take the bark off?!


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Mark.
> 
> Very nice chairs. Second and third pictures show perfect joints for the legs' stiles and rails.
> How did you match the bottom rails for them?
> ...


Not exactly sure of your question, Do you mean grain?, since I was making multiple chairs on some I deliberately picked wood that matched in color and courseness of grain, for other joints I picked wood with mismatched colors and grain just to be different. If you mean length, After i cut the bottom rail, I dry fitted them, and measured the length of the top rail at the height I wanted the stile to end and then I experimented with the seat stile cutting it a little shorter so it would slide up until I thought it looked like a good height for a little kid to sit at the table. Our grandaughter visited this weekend and the height was perfect. If you mean getting the angles right, I did that using a little adjustable angle tool that I can lock into place and then transfered that angle to the rails and stiles. I hope I anwsered your question.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you, Mark.

I asked for one thing and I got three answers. Very good.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Very nice results!


----------



## uwuw (May 27, 2012)

good work mark!

I really like the style of those chairs and i bet your grandchildren will love them!


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Great looking chairs. Excellent craftsmanship.


----------

